# GFK-Boot Eigenbau



## Winne (25. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wahrscheinlich kennt jeder von Euch das Technostrat und damit auch den Preis. Letzteres ist die Triebfeder, die uns motiviert, über den kommenden Winter ein GFK-Boot in der Art von o.g. Vorbild selbst zu bauen. Natürlich haben wir was Konstruktion und Verarbeitung von GFK-angeht Null Erfahrung (Beste Erfolgsaussichten u.U. viel Geld in den Sand zu setzten). 
Frage daher an die Board Community: 
Wer hat Erfahrung, Tipps, günstige Bezugsquellen, 
Konstruktion, Verarbeitungshinweise GFK usw...
Würde mich über jede Antwort freuen.
Gruß Winne


----------



## THD (25. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hi Winne, da sich ja hier so viele zu Wort melden, fang ich trotzdem mal an:
Das Catcher 480 wiegt 120 kg, da sind bestimmt 80 kg GFK verbaut, um 3-4 mm Wandstärke zu erreichen musst du pro qm
ca.4 qm Glasfasermatten und 3 KG Harz rechnen, der qm Matte ca. 5 €, 1 Kg Harz 12 € kommst du auf mindestens 800 € fürs GFK.
Ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass du ne Form und evtl. Versteifungsteile brauchst.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, das das Boot für 2.990 bei 3.2.1 angeboten wird - würde ich mir die Arbeit, Zeit und Geld sparen.

Hab mal ein beschädigtes (ausgeschäumtes) GFK bekommen, musste ein ca. 80 x 40 cm großes Stück neu aufbauen, dab das auch hinbekommen, allerdings wurde das so steif, dass jetzt Risse rund um die geflickte Stelle entstehen, seit dem weiß ich, dass GFK Arbeiten an größeren Flächen oder Verbindungsstellen was für Fachleute sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Das größte Problem sehe ich in der Form.

Eine Form so selber zu machen, dass das nachher auch vom Fahrverhalten her stimmt, halte ich für Laien (wozu ich mich da auch zählen muss) schlicht für unmöglich.

Ich hab aber irgendwas im Kopf dass es ein Buch für GFK - Selbstbauer gibt, habe da mal sowas gelesen.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche vom Delius - Klasing Verlag - mussste mal gooeln, ohne Gewähr!!


----------



## Heiko112 (25. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Also wenn man das Projekt aus Geldgründen startet, dann seid ihr die ersten die ich kenne die da günstiger bei wegkommen würden als wenn man sich nen gebrauchtes kauft. Dazu kommt die ganze Arbeit.

Ich habe beruflich jeden Tag mit Epoxy zu tun und kann euch sagen das das nicht einfach mal so zusammengeleimt ist. 

Würde mir das an eurer stelle nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (25. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Schau mal rein :  http://www.r-g.de/


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Die Rechnung von THD geht auf - Sparen kann man sich bei so´ner Aktion also abschminken !

Negativform- Hie und da sieht man mal welche in Gebrauchtbootzeitschriften -günstig sind die aber auch nicht!

Das eigentliche Problem sind die Typischen Anfängerfehler

Richtiges Mischungsverhältniss Harz/ Härter
Verarbeitungsdauer der Matten und Harze (Haftung/ Blasenbildung)
Anlaminieren von Stringern und Laibungen
usw. ,etc. pp.

Sofern man seine Fehler noch bemerkt, werden sie mit stundenlangem Abschleifen und viel Materialverlust bestraft - falls nicht, hat man nach relativ kurzer Gebrauchsdauer Osmose im Rumpf und bricht im schlimmsten Fall mit den Füßen durch den Rumpf!

Googelt mal nach dem Begriff Osmose - das betrifft sogar richtige Yachten! Is nich lustich!
Oder- www.Yachtgutachten.de\ Osmose


----------



## Sepp0815 (26. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Habe auch schon mit diesem Gedanken gespielt und mich daraufhin mal schlau gelesen z.B. hier:http://www.boote-forum.de
ich kam letztendlich zu dem Schluss das es einfacher wäre  ein Bastelobjekt  zu erwerben und  es  meinen Wünschen entsprechend  herzurichten. Aber was ich auf allen Seiten im Netz gelesen habe ist das du jede Menge Zeit/Geduld haben musst und es in den seltensten Fällen "günstiger" kommt!

MfG
Sepp


----------



## Heiko112 (26. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Wie schon geschrieben, geld sparen kann man damit nicht.

Dann lieber ein gebrauchtes und das dann so umbauen wie man es selbst haben möchte.

Naja Mischungsverhältnisse kann man errechnen, (wenn nicht angegeben) und verarbeitungsdauer sollte auch nicht das problem sein. Schwieriger wird das in form bringen, sowie das sicherstellen das auch nicht nur eine einzige Luftblase einlamiliert wurde. Werftbauten werden teilweise deswegen geröntgt. 

Desweiteren brauchste ja auch noch nen Gelcoat und das geht auch nicht leicht von der Hand mit dem Material. 

Ich wage mal die behauptung das man für ein 4 meter boot nicht mit 1500€ hinkommt.

Zumal auch noch die Arbeitsbedingung stimmen müssen wie 
Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit, Taupunkt usw.. 

Desweiteren sollte so ein Boot dann an ein Stück lamiliert werden weil die Überbeschichtungszeit von Epoxy leider nicht lang ist. Oder man muss schleifen wie ein irrer nur bringt das nicht immer den gewünschten effekt.

Langer Text kurzer sinn , schminkt euch das lieber ab.


----------



## Kleinbootangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hi Winne

Ich finde dein Vorhaben ist eine tolle Idee.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich auch damit beschäftigt,habe es dann aber wegen Zeit und Platzmangel wieder fallen lassen.

Wie schon einige geschrieben haben ist es nicht ganz einfach so ein Boot zu bauen.

Da kommen viele Faktoren zusammen die einfach stimmen müssen.

Wenn du dein Vorhaben, trotz aller Wiedersprüche,in die Tat umsetzen möchtest,solltest du nicht planlos an die Sache gehen.

Mach dich mit den Materialien,ihren Eigenschaften und deren Verabeitung vertraut.

Hab aber ein paar gute Seiten im Net gefunden die du mal besuchen solltest.

Hier gibt es Bootspläne ,es ist eine grosse Auswahl vorhanden.Dort stehen auch die benötigten Materialien und die Mengen dazu.Technischen Datan findest du dort auch.

Wenn du schonmal da bist,schau dir doch mal die P19 an.
Das ist doch ein feines Schiffchen:k 
http://www.boatplans-online.com/index.php

Hier bekommst du wertvolle Tipst zur Verarbeitung und Bearbeitung.
http://bateau2.com/content/category/5/78/28/

Schau dir das in aller Ruhen an und entscheide dann ob du dein Boot bauen möchtest.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.

mfg Kleinbootangler


----------



## Heiko112 (26. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Finde solch ein vorhaben auch eine tolle idee. wenn man platz, zeit, und das geld dafür hat und auch noch handwerklich geschickt ist dann hat man ein schönes Hobby.

Lediglich der grund dazu nämlich das Geld sparen ist der vollkommen falsche ansatz.


----------



## ZZanderss (26. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hi,

habe auch schon 2 Boote geflickt aber selbst das hat sich als sehr zeitaufwendig und geldintensiv herausgestellt. Mal hier und da ne abgebrochene Ecke oder nen Riß ausbessern ist das Eine aber selber bauen kann ich persönlich nur davon abraten.
Das geht wie schon gesagt los mit dem Mischungsverhältnis über Mattenstärken bis zur richtigen Verarbeitungszeit etc.
Habe beim 1.mal auch viel Schleifpapier verschwendet weil es irgendwie nicht so geworden ist wie es sollte )
Spart lieber etwas länger und habt dann mehr Freude dran !!!

Gruß Renee  |znaika: :q


----------



## Winne (27. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die vielen doch recht kritischen aber konstruktiven, sowie anspornenden Rückmeldungen. 
Wäre mein Spezi von dem Vorhaben nicht so total überzeugt - ich persönlich würde jetzt glaub ich die Finger davon lassen. 
So aber haben wir uns dazu durchgerungen, doch den Versuch zu wagen - schau mer mal... 
Gruß Winne #h


----------



## Heiko112 (27. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Dann kann ich dir nur den Tipp geben mal im boote-forum.de dich schlau zu lesen. Dort sind auch schon mehrere Berichte drin übers selber bauen. 

Und dann halt uns hier mal auf dem laufendem mit Bildern und so.

Und wenn fragen sind, ein wenig kenn ich mich mit dem Epoxy kram schon aus.


----------



## Winne (27. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

ok, mach ich.
Da wir aber erst im November beginnen wollen, dauerts mit Bildern wohl noch etwas... 
(die zeig ich dann aber nur wenn´s was wird #6  - :q )
Gruß Winne


----------



## dorschfinder (27. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo winne
Ich bin gerade dabei,   mir einen alten Motorsegler von 6,5x2,5m aufzubauen. wenn du nicht viel Zeit hast , las die Finger von. Ich habe das Teil mit Motor und Trailer für 3000€ gekauft und habe jetzt schon  2000€ für Farbe (neuen Gelcoad) ausgegeben.
Ich bin jeden Tag dabei und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.
Dorschfinder


----------



## FischDose (27. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo Winne
muss es unbedingt GfK sein?
Kennt ihr dise Seite?
Urlaub machen und mit Boot nach Hause kommen.
Hab ich vor Kurzem im TV gesehen.
http://www.build-a-boat.de/
Rolf


----------



## Chris`n`roll (29. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Ich finde die Idee mit dem eigenbau eines Bootes auch gut. Habe auch ein Zeit lang überlegt mir ein Kanu zu bauen. Wie oben schon gesagt habe ich mir das jedoch anders überlegt, da es preislich kaum einen Unterschied macht. Was jedoch recht billig ist und wohl auch funktioniert ist folgende Idee.....
http://www.fsbaute.musin.de/Betonkanu/Boote/imagepages/image12.htm

beste Grüße,
Christian


----------



## basswalt (29. September 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

wenn da keine fachliche kentnisse vorhanden sind , ist die gefahr eine grosse enttäuschung zu erleben gross. wenn du jedoch platz, zeit und geld keine rolle spielt ist das eine echte herausforderung.
persönlich bin ich ein fan von alubooten. leicht, einfach im unterhalt haben mich überzeugt. habe das auch mal relativ günstig bekommen und vom sport zum angelboot umgerüstet.


----------



## SCHMADKO (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo Winne 
ich habe mit interesse Eure Berichte gelesen. Als Bootsbauer kann ich vielen,wie Heiko112 zustimmen und nur abraten von dem Vorhaben. da ihr lt Aussage auch null Erfahrung habt, wird aus dem u.U mit sicherheit ein a ha Effect. ich habe zur Zeit jeden Tag mit laminieren von Rümpfen zu tun und bin doch erstaunt wie schnell man "fünf Markstück" große blasen da reinzimmern kann.
Ebenso würde ich dir von Epoxy zum Laminieren von Rümpfen dringenst abraten weil teuer und noch schwerer zu verarbeiten(findent eigendlich im High-Tecbereich und mit Kohlefaser einsatz). Wenn ich jetzt schreiben würde wieviele dinge dabei noch schief gehen können, müsste ich deine kinnlade,warscheinlich vom Fußboden aufheben.
Ich rate dir, kauft Euch ein gebrauchtes ,richtet Euch das  her,ggf lackiert Ihr den Rumpf von außen und werdet mit sicherheit besser bei weg kommen.
PS: Ich will mit diesen zeilen nicht Euer handwerkliches Geschick untergraben.Falls doch noch Fragen, dann schreib PN.


----------



## fiskes (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo Winne
ich kann Heiko nur beipflichten, denn so einfach ist die Angelegenheit doch nicht. Ein schon erfahrener Bootsbauer und ich bauen in GFK und nur so mit Matten laminieren ist es nicht getan ( Gelcoat, Laminat, Topcoat ), Berechnung der Festigkeiten. Wir arbeiten übrigens mit Urmodell, davon einen Abdruck als Form und erst dann kommt eine Bootsschale dran.
Also der Aufwand für 1 Boot wäre enorm und kaufen wäre günstiger und vor allem schneller.
Für weitere Infos einfach ein Pn
Robert


----------



## Desastermaster (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo Winne und all die anderen,

Lass dich nicht entmutigen!!! der Spass den man am Bootsbau hat ist unbezahlbar. Es ist ein erhabenes Gefühl zu sehen wie etwas unter eigener Hand langsam aber stetig wächst. Man lernt wieder dabei sich über grundlegende Dinge wie so etwas zu freuen. Als Motivation für dein Projekt www.pocketboot.de 
Ich habe auch ein Angelboot gebaut weil ich nie eins gefunden habe was meinen bescheidenen Ansprüchen genügte. Lass dich nicht von den Profis und beruflichen Bootsbauern entmutigen. Fang mit einem Modell so ca. 0,5 meter an Erfahrungen mit dem Material zu sammeln und dann bau es in groß. cu Desastermaster


----------



## Helium (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo ich repariere auch gerade ein GFK boot

meine frage muss ich den Spachtel nach dem spachteln versiegeln?? wie???


----------



## AAlfänger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

#h Moin,moin
Ich kann Desastermaster nur bestätigen. In unserer Firma werden Rettungsboote aus Gfk gefertigt, unter anderem für die
Kreuzfahrtschiffe der Meyer-Werft in Papenburg, des weiteren
Autodächer für etliche Firmen und Gondeln für Windkraftanlagen
Die Laminierarbeiten werden von ungelernten Kräften ausgeführt, das wird dann zum drücken der Löhne angeführt.
Meine Ausführung soll jetzt aber nicht abwertend sein!!!!!!!
Ich selber baue Modellflugzeugrümpfe auch ohne Vorbildung.
Wenn man sich an die Verarbeitungshinweise auf den Gebinden
hält ist das alles kein Problem. Der Formenbau wird bei uns von
Tischlern gemacht, ist hier aber nicht von Nöten. Die hier gezeigte Art wurde auch schon mit Erfolg von der Firma Voss-
Chemie in Uetersen praktiziert. Dort wurden sogar Boote mit
über 9m Länge gebaut. Also nicht abschrecken lassen von den
Fachleuten.
Gruß und gutes Gelingen wünscht AAlfänger


----------



## Desastermaster (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

HI,

noch ein kleiner Tip. Ich habe damals einen Tag bei einem Hersteller für Minigolfanlagen aus GFK (Bootsbauer gibt es hier nicht), einfach so ausgeholfen. Unentgeltlich versteht sich. Die Informationen und Tips die ich dort mitbekommen habe sind nicht bezahlbar. Also Profis und professionelle Bootsbauer, gebt dem Mann eine Chance und lasst ihn lernen. unter Eurer Aufsicht kann er ja nix falsch machen, und nur lernen.

cu Desastermaster:vik:


----------



## simonunddiana (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

naja, ich hab mir nen gebruchtes boot gekauft und baue es selber um .
unterseite schleiffen spachteln schleiffen is schon geschehen.
jetzt kommt der lack rauf.
aber in den nächsten monaten will ich an die innen seite rann und eine sitzbank verändern. 
Meine frage wie mache ich das am besten ???
ich hab gehört das wen man auf die ostsee will das boot mit bau schaumm ausspritzen soll weil er aus allen raus quellt was nicht dicht dich und dazu den auftriebverstärken soll .


----------



## Odulo (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,
dieser Blog ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber dennoch möchte ich einige Anmerkungen geben.
Wer selber ein Boot bauen möchte;+, muss sich natürlich im Vorfeld informieren, wie baue ich das Boot, was traue ich mir zu, welches Material benötige ich #cund vieles mehr. Ich habe mir selber ein eigenes Angelboot gebaut. Aus einer Kombination aus Sperrholz (Meranti) und Glasfaserbeschichtung. Jedem angehenden Bootsbauer muss klar sein, dass die Kosten eigentlich keine Rolle spielen. Ein fertiges Boot zu kaufen kostet das Gleiche, wie ein selbst gebautes Boot. Und, wer basteltechnisch keinerlei Erfahrung hat, der wird wohl einiges an Geld investieren und verpulvern.
  Wer ein Boot baut, baut aus Spaß am Basteln! Diese Motivation treib uns Bastelfreaks an und erfüllt die kalten Winterabende mit einer anspruchsvollen Arbeit.
  Dennoch, unmöglich ist dies nicht. Siehe hier: http://www.odulo.de/stitchandglue.html

Hier einige Links zum Sammeln von Informationen #6:
Baupläne und Tipp (Englisch) - http://www.bateau.com/
Baubericht - http://www.zembra.de/s_and_g.pdf
Kleinbootzubehör - http://www.kleinboote.at/
GFK Material - http://www.pygmyboats.com/kit-construction-process.html

Ich selber habe das ROW13 von Bateau mit einigen Änderungen gebaut und hierfür 3 Jahre und 2 Tage benötigt. Wahrscheinlich war ich zu genau
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Aber es ist fertig und funktioniert.
Hier meine Pequot:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2016.


----------



## Relgna (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Etwas was ein Mann machen sollte : ein Boot bauen.

Ich möchte hier auch auf die Gesundheitlichen Risiken eingehen, Epoxydharz ist sehr Giftig, man riecht es kaum und geht darum sehr locker mit um.
Verarbeiten sollte man es nur mit Maske und in gut belüfteten Räumen.
Ich bin auch ein grosser Bastler und habe Epoxyd verarbeit im Modellbaubereich und tue heuer meine Propeller fürs Großfliegen selber noch machen und kann jedem empfehlen wenn er einen Plan hat diesen auch umzusetzten, ev. muss es ja wenn es das erste mal ist nicht gleich der Dampfer sein den man gerne hätte, sondern ev. etwas kleiner anfangen um auch an zutesten wie es einem dabei geht.
Da ich schon Epoxy geschädigt bin, bekomme nach ein paar Minuten schon roten Ausschlag im Gesicht, würde ich für mich eine Kombination aus Holz und GFK machen und auch gleich passende Auftriebskörper einbringen.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass bei Eurem Treiben, ich würde mich auch nicht davon abbringen lassen.#6


----------



## Relgna (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Ich hatte jetzt Glück und komme ums selber bauen rum  und habe heute ein Lorsby 350A gekauft für 700,00€, so brauche ich nicht bauen sondern nur etwas verschönern, wobei es in keinem schlechten Zustand ist.#h


----------



## bootszander (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: GFK-Boot Eigenbau*

Ich habs anders herum gemacht.
Mir ein aluboot gekauft und dann den aufbau nach meinen wünschen gebaut. Da benötigt man nur ganz wenig epoxydharz und alu kann man schweißen wenn man mal wider an die steinschüttung kommt.


----------

